# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  silver sand beach access

## sally2012

if we are coming for the day from runaway bay, is it possible to have an access , even paying,to silver sand beach to spend some hours there and see if that place is as pretty as some are saying it?

----------


## Sista Whistle

No fees @ Silver Sands!!
And I would advice to go on a Saterday. Band will perform in the evening at Leroys!
Be sure you gotta drive back to Duncan`s centre (at least!)!
If you feel like spending the nite for like 2500 JA$ near by, go to Bracco Holiday House (Bracco Stables-sign to the left, seen from Duncans) in Rio Bueno. Or give Montgomery  a call and say you got the number from Sista Whistle from Holland. 3354462. Nice room for 1 nite, when used to guesthouses! And Montgomery might want to bring you wherever, for a nice engine-price! Also a ''deserted'' beach and horse-driving nearby! Gotta bring your own foods & drinks if you feel like going to det quit beach, with only the sound of dem waves!
(Other beach-option: Puerto Seco in Discovery Bay. Fees 350 JA$. Ava drink @ Rum Faces afterwards.)

Njoy!

Sista Whistle

----------

